# Planning on Studying at AUT. Is it any good?



## bhanuj (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am planning on doing PGDiploma in Global Business from AUT in March 

2016, but before that I need to know a few things which I am sure somebody here 

can answer. I am a 22 Year Old guy from New Delhi India.


1) Is a PG Diploma in Global Business of any value for securing a job in future?

2) Getting a Post Study Work VISA will be easy prior to this?

3) What are the chances of getting PR post 2 years Work Experience?


I currently have all pre-requisites for applying and about to give the 

IELTS exam. I also have a 4 Year Work Experience in a Single Organisation

where I have worked in multiple departments over the years.

Thanks to anyone who can help me with this.


----------

